# Heavy trigger cure?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey All.
Just got a new Taurus ultralight .38 special with the 2 inch barrell. I really like it, but it feels like it has a 20lb trigger pull on it. My gf couldnt even pull it with just her finger.
Any way to loosen it up a dab? Dont want a hair trigger, but this is pretty tight. HG


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I put Wolff springs on a revolver with a heavy trigger. I recommend them highly. They removed the heavy staging of the intial pull and smoothed the entire process.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you give it a thorough clean and lube? That might help. It will probably loosen up with use - including dry firing.

Other than that, I'm sure a half decent gun smith could work wonders by cleaning and polishing the innards.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

New springs and special lubricants only help a little.
The only thing that'll make a real difference is a good trigger-job by a skilled gunsmith who knows revolver actions well.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If that's the gun you're going to depend upon for social use, by all means employ a professional gunsmith. An action job hereabouts runs about $85 for DA revolvers.

Often times a too light mainspring results in misfires from light hammer blows.

Bob Wright


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hey All.


I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE ! THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE !:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

BT2Flip said:


> I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE ! THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE !:anim_lol::anim_lol:


And its soooo true. LOL HG:smt023


----------

